# Star Wars: Episode 9 soll laut J.J. Abrams kein Remake werden



## AndreLinken (17. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 soll laut J.J. Abrams kein Remake werden* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 soll laut J.J. Abrams kein Remake werden*


----------



## Frullo (17. April 2019)

> Das sei eher eine Art schleichender Prozess gewesen, der teilweise auf der Grundstruktur einer klassischen Heldengeschichte basiere



Ach so, wir waren also wegen der "klassischen Heldengeschichte" wieder mal auf einem Wüstenplaneten und durften noch einen Todesstern, äh, Super-Duper-Planeten-Sternenzerstörer (TM: Rabowke) in VII "geniessen", genauso wie Imperium Light (aka New Order), Imperator Light (aka Snoke), Darth Vader Lookalike (aka Ben "auf Ritalin-Entzug" Solo), Rebellenallianz 2.0 (aka "DER" Widerstand).

Ganz ehrlich, man kann George Lucas sehr vieles vorwerfen, aber er hatte es in Sachen Recycling wesentlich besser im Griff als JJA: Ja, auch GL hat den Todesstern nochmals ins Spiel gebracht, aber definitiv einfallsreicher und vor allem plausibler als ein Planet mit Atmosphäre welcher offenbar keine Sonnenwärme benötigt, um die eigene Oberflächentemperatur zu halten und seinen Super-Duper-Strahl durch den Hyperraum schiesst (den man dann auch noch Lichtjahre entfernt augenblicklich sieht...). Ja, auch GL hat die klassische Heldengeschichte zwei mal in Szene gesetzt, aber Luke's und Anakin's Werdegang weisen genug Unterschiede auf, um die beiden Geschichten unterschiedlich wirken zu lassen, während Reys Hintergrund aber so was von detailarm bleibt, dass da in IX noch mächtig was kommen müsste, um dies geradezubiegen.

JJA kann vieles gut: Er hat wesentlich zum Erfolg von Lost beigetragen. Er hat mit Super 8 einen gelungenen Hommage-Film gemacht. Aber seinen Arbeiten in Sachen Star Trek und Star Wars kann ich nicht viel abgewinnen: Leicht verdauliche Unterhaltung, mehr nicht.

/rant


----------



## LostViking (17. April 2019)

Schleichender Prozess...Battle Of Hoth 2.0, Todesstern 2.0, Imperium 2.0, Bösewicht mit Maske 2.0... "schleichend".


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Schleichender Prozess...Battle Of Hoth 2.0, Todesstern 2.0, Imperium 2.0, Bösewicht mit Maske 2.0... "schleichend".



beschreibst du Grade Episode 6 bzw. The Dark Empire?


----------



## Frullo (17. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> beschreibst du Grade Episode 6
> 
> Nur Todesstern 2.0 ist in VI vorhanden - bzw. im Bau - hundert mal besser integriert als der Super-Duper-Planeten-Sternenzerstörer (TM: Rabowke) in VII.
> - Hoth 2.0: Wo wird in VI auf einem Eisplaneten gekämpft oder muss eine Rebellenbasis schleunigst evakuiert werden?
> ...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2019)

Mal so nebenbei gefragt, hat irgendwer eine Erklärung für das Antriebssystem der Todessterne/de Starkiller Base ?

Ok, bei ersteren könnten die benötigten immens riesigen Triebwerke ja noch hinter Klappen liegen, wobei die Antriebe ja nie bevorzugte Ziele waren die besonders geschützt werden mußten.
Aber bei der Starkiller Base gab es nichts wo man etwas derartiges verbergen konnte. 

Bei der Masse müßten die dicksten Stardestroyer Düsen ja bestenfalls zur Kurskorrektur reichen.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei gefragt, hat irgendwer eine Erklärung für das Antriebssystem der Todessterne/de Starkiller Base ?
> 
> Ok, bei ersteren könnten die benötigten immens riesigen Triebwerke ja noch hinter Klappen liegen, wobei die Antriebe ja nie bevorzugte Ziele waren die besonders geschützt werden mußten.
> Aber bei der Starkiller Base gab es nichts wo man etwas derartiges verbergen konnte.
> ...



Alle Raumschiffe, seit je her in Star Wars, werden von der "Rule of Cool" angetrieben ...
z.B. wie hält ein Sternenzerstörer an und warum hat der, wenn der schon auf einer Flugbahn ist, immer noch die Triebwerke am laufen? Normal stellt man die Dinge ab oder muss um Langsamer zu werden das schiff um 180° drehen und dann die gleiche Zeit lang Schub geben, nebst das solche Dinge wie Ätheruder, wie zur Steuerung von Kampffliegern halt auch Null funktionieren würden

Abgesehen davon, sowohl Todesstern, Todesstern 2.0 und die Starkillerbase haben Hyperraumtriebwerke, die alle nicht über Schubdüsen funktionieren, sieht man in den Risszeichnungen, nur keine Schubdüsen, ähnlich wie die Torpedosphäre, Das Auge Palpatines und Zonama Sekot, welcher Selbst nochmal ein Lebender Planet ist
*Alles *in Star Wars ist halt unrealistisch, bis auf die Dinge wie das man im Weltraum überleben kann für Kurze Zeit, wobei dabei keine Luft die Klamotten verwirbelt und es einem danach Sichtbar mies geht und das man an einem gebrochenen Herzen sterben kann, wofür es alles gut dokumientierte Fälle gibt, DIE Dinger werden so gerne als "das aber Unrealistisch, der Punkt reist einen raus" betitelt werden


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2019)

Irgendwie macht das dann aber eine Ausrichtung der Primärwaffe absolut unmöglich ... da hatte ich eigentlich mehr erwartet.

Naja, ein Grund warum ich the Expanse so gerne mag, da ist mehr glaubwürdig gestaltet.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Irgendwie macht das dann aber eine Ausrichtung der Primärwaffe absolut unmöglich ... da hatte ich eigentlich mehr erwartet.
> 
> Naja, ein Grund warum ich the Expanse so gerne mag, da ist mehr glaubwürdig gestaltet.



Wenn du den Todesstern drehen willst muessen alle 18 Millionen Stormtrooper an Bord an der Aussenhuelle entlang in eine Richtung Joggen. Die entstehende gyroskopische Praezession dreht dann das ganze Ding in die Richtung, in die der Imperator feuern will.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wenn du den Todesstern drehen willst muessen alle 18 Millionen Stormtrooper an Bord an der Aussenhuelle entlang in eine Richtung Joggen. Die entstehende gyroskopische Praezession dreht dann das ganze Ding in die Richtung, in die der Imperator feuern will.


Ok, das macht mal Sinn !
Also ist die gute alte Hand *äh* Fussarbeit gefragt.


----------



## MrFob (17. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ok, das macht mal Sinn !
> Also ist die gute alte Hand *äh* Fussarbeit gefragt.



Natuerlich ist bei so einem Manoever sehr gute Koordination gefragt. denn in der Mitte der Drehung muessen sie alle gleichzeitig umdrehen um in die andere Richtung joggen damit der Todesstern auch wieder im Richtigen Moment die Drehung beendet.

Hier zeigt sich die enorme Disziplin imperialer Sturmtruppen in Aktion.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2019)

Wieso muss ich nur grade eher an die Stormtrooper School of Marksmanship denken


----------



## LOX-TT (17. April 2019)

Starkiller Base hat denk ich gar keinen, das ist ein umgewandelter Eisplanet in den unbekannten Regionen.


----------



## Enisra (17. April 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Starkiller Base hat denk ich gar keinen, das ist ein umgewandelter Eisplanet in den unbekannten Regionen.



doch klar, die muss ja von Stern zu Stern kommen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wieso muss ich nur grade eher an die Stormtrooper School of Marksmanship denken


Das liegt halt an dem vielen Laufkoordinierungstraining  ... so schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## Dummstroh (23. April 2019)

Es war vllt recht gut gemeint eine neue Trilogie zu schaffen.... Aber es hat halt einfach null funktioniert. Bei Luke hatte man den Eindruck er würde seine Fähigkeiten nach und nach Schulen und erlernen. Ray kann alles und ihr wieder Sacher ist ein weinerlicher sensibler möchtegern Helmi. Man bekommt nie das Gefühl, dass die Guten gegen das übermächtige Böse kämpfen müssen. Eine super mächtige Flotte der First Order wird einfach mal von einem Schiff das OK hyper Raum springt komplett weg gehobelt.... Da hätte man zu General Akbars Zeiten schon beim ersten und zweiten Todesstern drauf kommen können.

Ich bin echt ein riesen Star wars Fan und weiß das es bestimmt schwer ist, etwas so erfolgreiches wie Star Wars weiterzuführen, aber warum Kam Rouque One so super bei allen Fans an????? Weils genau das war, was früher schon geil war! Schwache Rebellen in unzerzahl gewinnen grad so unter horrenden Verlusten gegen das übermächtige Imperium, dass sich professionell gibt und nicht wie ne Horde Vollidioten, so wie die First Order rüberkommt.

Die einzige ernst zu nehmende Person ist der Flotten Kommandant der zu Beginn von Episode 8 sagt " Widerstands Bomber.... Wir hätten es wissen müssen"

Ansonsten rennen nur idioten auf der Brücke rum und lassen sich nochmal 10 Minuten lang per Telefon streich verarschen.... 

Sowas hat zu Fluch  der Karibik gepasst, aber nicht zu Star wars


----------

